# Rayonnement



## tetrax

Como puedo traducir la expresión
UNE SOLUTION A LARGE RAYONNEMENT
Gracias


----------



## Prima Facie

Hola, buenos días, bienvenid@, ¿qué tal?

¿probaste a buscar en el diccionario de WR?


----------



## tetrax

Si, gracias  pero no es el significado de la palabra rayonnement lo que busco sino la expresión en este contexto:

*UNE SOLUTION A LARGE RAYONNEMENT*

me da la sensación que seria algo así como _una solución a largo plazo_....


----------



## Prima Facie

Ese fue mi primer pensamiento, aunque a la vista del significado del término, quizás lo modificaría por la solución borrada de Chlapec.

**** Utilice la mensajería privada. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## yserien

He encontrado algo en Google, tal vez pueda servirte, yo no entiendo absolutamente nada. Por favorsi no te sirve lo dices aquí y lo borro, gracias.
http://scholar.google.es/scholar?q=solution+a+large+rayonnement&hl=es&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


----------



## tetrax

gracias yserien, los ariculos que me enviaste se refieren a distintos aspectos fisicos de la radiacion.
El articulo que tengo que traducir es sobre un producto basado en la radiacion de calor, (plafonds rayonnantes ) pero me da la sensacion que la frase esta usada con un doble sentido, un juego de palabras dificil de traducir en espanol ya que una solucion a radiacion no quiere decir absolutamante nada, es por eso que quiero asegurarme que sea eso un juego de palabras...
gracias


----------



## VRF

Sugiero: "una solución de amplio espectro"


----------



## chlapec

J'ai même oublié ce que j'avais écrit au début. En tout cas, la solution de VRF me semble convenable. Il y a d'autres possibilités, tirées directement du dico WR: "Una solución de amplia proyección" (on reste toujours dans le domaine des rayons).


----------



## Prima Facie

Estoy con Chlapec...


----------



## VRF

Chlapec a raison. Mais tenez en compte également les définitions que donne la RAE en relation à "espectro":

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=espectro

*2. *m._ Fís._ Distribución de la intensidad de una radiación en función de una magnitud característica, como la longitud de onda, la energía, la frecuencia o la masa.


----------



## Debaires

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos undos​
Hola, buenas noches,

he leído unas cuantas traducciones de "rayonnement" y realmente no logro encontrar la mejor en la siguiente frase:

Está hablando del Palais de Chaillot y de los edificios que se encuentran en la misma colina.

"Le Musée Galliera, le Musée Guimet, l´ancien Musée des travaux publics, mais également le Musée d´art moderne, qui célèbre lui aussi la réconciliation de l´architecture et des arts décoratifs. *Le rayonnement* de la colline n´a pas fini de se développer.(_Yves Augeard_)

Podría ser _la_ _proyección_, _el desarrollo_, tal vez,  pero no me entusiasman demasiado,

Gracias desde ya


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola!

yo diría la proyección o aún quizás el resplandor...

rayonnement [rƐjƆnmã] m  1 radiación.  2 fig resplandor.  3 fig (obra, país, idea) proyección[diccionario WR]

*resplandor**.*
 (De _resplendor_).

* 3.     * m. Lucimiento, lustre, gloria, nobleza.
[RAE]

Que te parece?

Saludos


----------



## Debaires

Gracias Suroeste por la nueva respuesta, ya había leído este hilo y la definición en el dico de WR y de otros como lo dije al principio, pero realmente no creía que se ajustaran a la frase.

tengo varias opciones para elegir

Muchas gracias y buenas noches


----------



## coracora

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Salut tout le monde!
Je suis en train d'écrire à propos d'un écrivain et je veux savoir si cette phrase est correcte en français:

...étant actuellement un des auteurs le plus populaires entre ceux qui écrivent en langue française ainsi qu'un de ceux avec *le plus grand rayonnement international.*

En espagnol la phrase dit: siendo actualmente una de las autoras más populares de la lengua francesa y _de mayor proyección internacional._

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

> ...étant actuellement un des auteurs le*s *plus populaires entre ceux qui écrivent en langue française ainsi qu'un de ceux avec *le plus grand rayonnement international.*
> siendo actualmente una de las autoras más populares de la lengua francesa y _de mayor proyección internacional._


Hola:
Aparte "rayonnement", en este caso, se podría hablar también de "renommé": "..., de grande renommé(e) mondiale".

Creo que habría que aligerar la frase en francés y, si se trata de una mujer, insistir más en el femenino: "elle est actuellement un des auteurs/une des auteures les plus populaires de langue française, ...


----------



## jfbujalance

Salut, je veux apporter un autre emploi de la parole rayonnement, ici signifiant "radiación" plutôt que "proyección" ou "resplandor":

*Publiant leurs travaux le 3 juin dans Nature, des chercheurs  nippons ont découvert, dans les anneaux de croissance d’arbres  centenaires, un taux de carbone 14 qui ne peut qu’avoir été consécutif à  un rayonnement cosmique intense survenu en 774 ou en 775 après J.-C.,  et dont l’origine et la nature restent inconnues.  *

http://www.maxisciences.com/rayonnement/un-mysterieux-rayonnement-cosmique-grave-dans-les-cernes-d-039-arbres_art24896.html

Si je suis tort, je vous remercierai la correction.


----------



## suroeste

Bonsoir,

Tout à fait d'accord  avec ton interprétation, le mot "rayonnement" étant, dans la phrase que tu rapportes, employé au sens propre.

En revanche le mot "tort" est un nom  commun et non un adjectif. En conséquence, on ne dit pas "être tort" mais "avoir tort".
Enfin en français, on remercie de ou pour 

Bonne soirée


----------



## jfbujalance

Je t'en remercie, Suroeste.


----------

